

For the First Time Ever, a Computer Passed Turing Test for AI - blamonet
http://news.yahoo.com/first-time-ever-computer-passed-turing-test-artificial-194950758.html

======
Istof
No, A 'Supercomputer' Did NOT Pass The Turing Test For The First Time And
Everyone Should Know Better (
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140609/07284327524/no-
su...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140609/07284327524/no-
supercomputer-did-not-pass-turing-test-first-time-everyone-should-know-
better.shtml) )

